# new gum series Diner Train



## windrivermaiden (Dec 24, 2006)

"Cold Water Tap-Diner Car" Lamy NM






"Stainless-Diner Car" Lamy NM

2 new ones from my diner car series...gum dichromate.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Dec 25, 2006)

very very nice almost looks like a picture inside a piece of polished granite.


----------



## terri (Dec 26, 2006)

Great work, Windy.   These are some of the nicest ones I've seen!   :thumbup:


----------



## windrivermaiden (Dec 26, 2006)

I only wish I could find that niche for marketing them....I have not found the right place for them yet....not alot of knowledge about alternative photography yet alone gum printing. 

I'm open to suggestions.


----------

